# What's blooming



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, All! Thanks to the weatherman. In anticipating for this year's dearth I have planted some
good stuffs for my bees earlier this Spring. Now they are blooming with bees all
over them. What have you been prepping for your bees and blooming now? Any pic, please.


Nyger, sunflower, borage, etc:


----------



## doodlebug (Jan 26, 2014)

Sorry, no pictures, but persimmon trees are blooming. We have about 7 trees growing right along the edge of our field. The bees were all over them.


----------



## Riverbottom (May 13, 2014)

Cactus






, Mexican poppy






water hyacinth







In Sanger Ca.


----------

